# Phragmipedium popowii



## Erythrone (May 26, 2013)

First blooming


----------



## jjkOC (May 26, 2013)

Ooh, that is beautiful! How large is that pot?


----------



## Erythrone (May 26, 2013)

The clay pot is 5 inches wide but the plant is in a 2 and a half inches plasic pot inside.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2013)

This is beautiful. I think the color contrast of the staminode is great in this species. Can you do a closeup?

Do you know the source of this plant?


----------



## Erythrone (May 26, 2013)

Rick said:


> This is beautiful. I think the color contrast of the staminode is great in this species. Can you do a closeup?
> 
> Do you know the source of this plant?



I bought it from Kimberly (Canada) a few years ago and I don't more about the source


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 26, 2013)

Amazing petals.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 26, 2013)

Smoke'in! The colors are so, so intense!


----------



## Erythrone (May 26, 2013)

I "edited" a few close ups by cropping pictures

Pharg. popowii


----------



## tomkalina (May 26, 2013)

Very, very nice. Great photos as well.....


----------



## eaborne (May 26, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Susie11 (May 27, 2013)

Gosh I want one - or two!


----------



## phrag guy (May 27, 2013)

very nice flower and plant


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2013)

Great closeup!

Just beautiful.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

Wow! WOW! :smitten:


----------



## Silvan (May 27, 2013)

I didn't know that popowii was that colourful.. It's just amazing.. Wow!!
Congrats Ery, you did good !!


----------



## raymond (May 27, 2013)

wow very nice


----------



## cnycharles (May 27, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Paphman910 (May 28, 2013)

That is beautiful! I got it from the same source! I offered eggshell the plant but he didn't want it! He must be kicking himself in the ...!


----------



## eggshells (May 28, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> That is beautiful! I got it from the same source! I offered eggshell the plant but he didn't want it! He must be kicking himself in the ...!



I'm kicking myself in the nuts.. I thought it was a big plant. 

This one is beautiful plant though,


----------



## Erythrone (May 28, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> That is beautiful! I got it from the same source! I offered eggshell the plant but he didn't want it! He must be kicking himself in the ...!



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (May 28, 2013)

eggshells said:


> I'm kicking myself in the nuts.. I thought it was a big plant.
> 
> This one is beautiful plant though,



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Chuck (May 28, 2013)

Beautiful flower.

Chuck


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 29, 2013)

Excellent contrasting color that really compliments the flower well. It takes more from a Phrag to impress me than a Paph, but there's doubt, this one fits the bill.


----------



## Clark (May 29, 2013)

Love your decor.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 29, 2013)

That pouch is so colorful and interesting


----------



## Shiva (May 31, 2013)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Dane (Jun 1, 2013)

:clap:WOW, its name is a synonym for Phrag. warszewiczii... Awesome pouch


----------

